# QuickMode audio no longer working



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

After a recent update the audio no longer works when I turn on QuickMode. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

i rarely use it but it was working last night


----------



## Rueg (Oct 2, 2018)

I tried it just to check, and the audio was working fine.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I had this problem. Reboot fixed. 

I actually had it though when I was quick moding from one TiVo to another


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

t1v0fan2004 said:


> After a recent update the audio no longer works when I turn on QuickMode. Is anyone else having this issue?


Yep. Following thread.


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

OregonRider said:


> Yep. Following thread.



IIRC, rebooting did eventually fix the problem.


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

t1v0fan2004 said:


> IIRC, rebooting did eventually fix the problem.


Yup. Did that this a.m. and it works okay now. Still waiting and hoping. Waiting for problems and hoping there are none.


----------

